# Alexa Bliss is such a bitch



## Emerald guardian (Apr 4, 2005)

I actually think Alexa might be on her way to surpassing Sasha Banks as the best female heel in NXT history. Sasha is just cocky and full of herself but backs it up in the ring, Alexa Bliss is actually a full blown asshole.

I love the way she struts up to the Vaudevilles telling her boys to not bother knowing they can't hit her back, that whole exchange was hilarious where she kept smacking them until they shut up. NXT creative are doing a great job with that 'you can't hit a girl stuff'.

And damn she's fine as fuck, it's like her trunks get shorter every week.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Uh...yeah, I don't really buy it. She's too much of a sweetheart but she was practically forced to turn heel because of her inability to get over as a face. (Oh god that NXT house show I went to...)

Definitely not better than Sasha Banks at being a heel. Now she's with Tag Team Champions so she'll get exposure that way.

Leave the next fresh heel to Dana Brooke or... *controversially* Eva Marie?

unk


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Man if Alexa had been slapping around the Dudleys back in the day :lol


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Emerald guardian said:


> I actually think Alexa might be on her way to surpassing Sasha Banks as the best female heel in NXT history. Sasha is just cocky and full of herself but backs it up in the ring, Alexa Bliss is actually a full blown asshole.
> 
> I love the way she struts up to the Vaudevilles telling her boys to not bother knowing they can't hit her back, that whole exchange was hilarious where she kept smacking them until they shut up. NXT creative are doing a great job with that 'you can't hit a girl stuff'.
> 
> And damn she's fine as fuck, it's like her trunks get shorter every week.


Couldn't agree more. She's playing her heel persona to perfection right now.

Fine as fuck is right. She's definitely the 2nd hottest woman in NXT right now.


----------



## Emerald guardian (Apr 4, 2005)

IceTheRetroKid said:


> Uh...yeah, I don't really buy it. She's too much of a sweetheart but she was practically forced to turn heel because of her inability to get over as a face. (Oh god that NXT house show I went to...)
> 
> Definitely not better than Sasha Banks at being a heel. Now she's with Tag Team Champions so she'll get exposure that way.
> 
> ...


I dunno if she's better at playing heel, but her persona is way more heelish. Sasha is a cocky loudmouth who's rough in the ring but can back it up, Alexa slaps guys who she knows can't hit her back, interferes in matches and attacks other women from behind. She;s not a sweetheart anymore.

But yes I agree Dana Brooke and Eva Maria would be awesome heels, Eva is gonna be a star I can tell already.



Old School Icons said:


> Man if Alexa had been slapping around the Dudleys back in the day :lol


I know it won't happen in 2015 but damn Alexa really needs to get powerbombed through a table. Everyone would pop if the Vaudevilles attacked her.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm still stunned that she's managed to be a convincing heel. I thought there was more chance of me growing fond of Mojo fucking Rawley at the start of the year than there was _sweet, beautiful, generic babyface Alexa Bliss_ actually turning heel and doing a good job of it.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Yeah, my sister who isn't very familiar with NXT walked into my room during the segment with her and The Vaudevilles and she instantly hated her :Jordan 

I think she's the second best. Dana and Eva are too much alike in my eyes. Both just have the "I'm a bitch because I've worked hard to get where I'm at so I'll show you" thing going on. I don't see much of a difference between their characters.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Emerald guardian said:


> And damn she's fine as fuck, it's like her trunks get shorter every week.


 Very sexy woman, I even dubbed her as perfect. Her eyes are beautiful. YTITM = Young Trish In The Making. 

As far as the attire goes :grin2: what a view that's all I can say


----------



## dictainabox (Oct 31, 2014)

Sasha absolutely smokes her in wrestling ability, so that is enough to relegate her to second in my book. That said: she draws heat damn well.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Alexa is amazing as a heel. kada


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

She's proof of the old saying "Beware the nice ones" 

You can see she's enjoying herself, going out there with her boyfriend (Murphy) and his pal, and all 3 getting booed the ever loving shit out of whilst laughing it off.


----------



## MeanDeanAmbrose (Jul 16, 2015)

She's a sexy bitch


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

I love Alexa but yeah, I just wanna see her get the shit kicked out of her at this point. Excellent heel.


----------



## dj161 (Jun 21, 2004)

the whole segment I just kept thinking will you bloody well 3d her already!!

and I love Alexa, but she really needs her comeuppance already


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Pixie Hulk is the best, man.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

I said this a while ago in the "top 10 prospects" thread. She's the top prospect in NXT for me. I called her the next Sasha Banks (though not the whole package like Sasha is). She's always been the hottest woman in NXT for me by far and I thought she played the innocent face really well. I never thought she would be any good as a heel ever but holy shit was I wrong. She's basically the only reason the tag team champions are relevant at this point. She's awesome at what she does. She comes off as such a bitch you can't help but hate her.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

JBLoser said:


> Pixie Hulk is the best, man.


Nice nickname:grin2:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

She has captured my fancy. Her heel turn really suits her because some people just want to hate her. I've got her back... or her front if need be.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't suppose there's any chance in hell that the Vaudevillains would be allowed to use the Whirling Dervish on her? I know the fans would like it, and she'd probably agree to take it, but i can see "civil rights" groups bitching about man on woman violence. 

She really needs her comeuppance, and that would be a good way to do it because she's been such a bitch (and i love it), i really don't see the fans complaining, hell, she's used the Sparkle Splash on guys.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

She would've had my attention even if she were as talented as Jackie Gayda, but the fact that she's great at what she does makes her all the better. 

I have a feeling that big gal that might be related to The Rock is going to be the one who the Vaudevillans call upon.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Its amazing how Alexa goes from this baby face with a sparkling character to this bitch I like it alot


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

It seems becoming a heartless bitch makes that booty bigger.

I like that.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

I've said it before, if she keeps on working on her talking and her ring work, she WILL be the face of the divas division. There's no woman in WWE hotter than her right now and we know WWE is big on looks. Plus, she's very young. 










She'll be holding the divas title at some point, and the Bellas will be jobbing out to her. She'll be the closest thing we'll have to another Trish Stratus in this era, and she may be hotter than her.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm loving the heel character right now. She exudes a presence that I don't see from 90% of the Divas. Just the little things like holding the tag straps over her shoulders make her stand out. I enjoy seeing her on NXT in the limited role she has. She really made those two goof balls Blake and Murphy bearable to watch now!


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> I'm loving the heel character right now. She exudes a presence that I don't see from 90% of the Divas. Just the little things like holding the tag straps over her shoulders make her stand out. I enjoy seeing her on NXT in the limited role she has. *She really made those two goof balls Blake and Murphy bearable to watch now*!


I do like how her heel mannerisms seem to be rubbing off on Barbie and Murphy, its like they forgot they were a heel team for a while, and didn't really go about trying to get much heat. Now all of a sudden, they're actually starting to taunt the crowd, troll opponents, Barbie's hairdo etc. She's been a positive influence on them, and i say that as someone who actually liked them before Alexa joined.

And apologies for lowering the tone, but whoever's idea it was to put Alexa in trunks, i commend you...


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm imagining some great Lita/Trish-esque fueds one day between Sasha Banks and a seasoned, confident Alexa Bliss.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scholes18 said:


> I have a feeling that big gal that might be related to The Rock is going to be the one who the Vaudevillans call upon.


I hope not.I want Gionna to debut and attack Alexa


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*No one's going to surpass Sasha anytime soon, but Blake and Murphy better get on their knees and kiss Alexa's feet every day, because she's the ONLY reason they're relevant. The main difference between the two is that Alexa is working with men and she's never in danger of getting hurt. She can just slap them with no consequences. It takes away the power of the moment and puts her on Stephanie's level of annoying because she's doing it because she knows she can get away with it. If she never gets her comeuppance, then it's the equivalent of playing a shooting game with infinite health. You're not the best, you just can't lose because you're cheating. Like @Old School Icons said, that shit wouldn't fly in the Ruthless Aggression Era. Sasha is the best because she does despicable things to women who can kick her ass for it.*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> I'm imagining some great Lita/Trish-esque fueds one day between Sasha Banks and a seasoned, confident Alexa Bliss.


that's a great imagination


----------



## Tamaur (May 31, 2015)

I don't want to knock her down, she's a great heel. I mean, she doesn't just talk like other heels, the way she walks, her facials expressions, they are perfect, she put everything into it... but on the other hand, it's easy because of the " you can't hit a woman back " which is stupid and well, I think that most of the people would be hated for it. 

She's good and doing everything perfectly but it's basic, it is nothing incredible, she still have a long way before she can be as good as Sasha Banks. Let's wait at least her first single feud before we say that she is the one who can carry the division.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I fucking love Alexa Bliss.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Alexa is basically the only reason I'm interested in Blake and Murphy. She's doing awesome as a heel, she has a great presence and mannerisms that reminds me of Trish and AJ. Oh and well, she's absolutely gorgeous.

I hope they push the "dominatrix" aspect of the character further more, it's really the appeal of BAMF.


----------



## Emerald guardian (Apr 4, 2005)

Legit BOSS said:


> Sasha is the best because she does despicable things to women who can kick her ass for it.[/B]


That's what I mean by Alexa is more heelish. Sasha doesn't really do despicable things just talks a lot of shit and she can back it up in the ring. Alexa is taking advantage of the fact that men can't hit her back, sooner or later someone is gonna get a girl to join their team and deal with her.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I almost feel bad for Blake & Murphy becuase it's almost guaranteed if all three are promoted together to main roster simultaneously that both guys would get overshadowed by Alexa and really would just hurt their run as a team.

Say what you want about the NXT crowd, at least they appreciate people for their talent...whereas the WWE crowd (mostly guys) would be fawning over "DAT ASS" or "DAT BODY" and not giving the trio the props they deserve.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I just can't wait 'till tomorow night to find out who the Vaudevillains have recruited to neutralise her. I'm hoping it'll be one of the newer girls not to have been on TV so far, and that she'll share thier Vaudeville image.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

She's doing a great job in her heel role. Her facial expressions are spot on. For being 5 feet tall, she actually looks sorta intimidating at times :lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> I almost feel bad for Blake & Murphy becuase it's almost guaranteed if all three are promoted together to main roster simultaneously that both guys would get overshadowed by Alexa and really would just hurt their run as a team.
> 
> Say what you want about the NXT crowd, at least they appreciate people for their talent...whereas the WWE crowd (mostly guys) would be fawning over "DAT ASS" or "DAT BODY" and not giving the trio the props they deserve.


Don't feel bad because everybody already knows what's going to happen


----------



## RippedOnNitro (Apr 29, 2015)

I wish I could give her an old fashioned spanking on that fine ass.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm also quite impressed at how good Alexa is playing heel. Blake & Murphy actually really need her to sort of validate their tag reign and make it memorable. I'd still say Sasha is much better in every way although Alexa is not far behind and especially if she keeps improving.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

And al these same people thought I was crazy when I said she needed to be heel. Meh, this is quite the normal procedure.


----------



## crazylegs77 (Feb 18, 2015)

I have 2 admit she plays her heel role pretty good, better than I thought . beautiful & bad is a great combo for her and my eyes


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Alexa Bliss reminds of the time when Trish turned heel


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

deanambroselover said:


> Alexa Bliss reminds of the time when Trish turned heel


Yep


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

If you are judging someone on their ability to get over with the NXT crowd, I really don't know what to say. The Ascenscion were over with that lot. That's all you need to say.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> If you are judging someone on their ability to get over with the NXT crowd, I really don't know what to say. The Ascenscion were over with that lot. That's all you need to say.


No they weren't. :kobe

You're right about that judgement though. Full Sail aren't a good example of any kind of crowd. They're shit in every aspect.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

This is off topic but it's been bothering me.... did Alexa Bliss get ass implants? She went from an ass deficit to a bumper that even us bruthas can appreciate.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> did Alexa Bliss get ass implants?[/IMG]


Could've or been hitting the squat rack.


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> This is off topic but it's been bothering me.... did Alexa Bliss get ass implants?


Nah, I think it's real, she's a wee bit curvier than she was back then.

I wouldn't like to think that I'd spent months oogling at falseness.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

If squats alone could do that then every woman would be walking around with a donk. Maybe she already had some natural booty before her eating disorder and now that she kicked it her body is putting fat back in the right places.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> This is off topic but it's been bothering me.... did Alexa Bliss get ass implants? She went from an ass deficit to a bumper that even us bruthas can appreciate.


Nah man, check her photoshoot pics here: http://www.wwe.com/superstars/divas/alexabliss

The first one and the last/current one show a massive difference in her size. She has put on some pounds and her legs have gotten a lot bigger.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> If squats alone could do that then every woman would be walking around with a donk.


 She did have an eating disorder and squats can do that. Not every women would have a donk if they don't exercise there butt.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> did Alexa Bliss get ass implants?


No fpalm


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Alexa is gona be huge people, I can definetly see WWE finally finding the next Trish Stratus.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I never paid much attention to Alexa Bliss before. But I have to say she's damn sexy as a heel. She's doing a great job.


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

She's pretty good. I thought she'd bomb as a heel 'cause of how natural of a babyface she came off as.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Alexa can be the next Trish. Atleast when it comes to sex appeal and her work as a valet. Whether she improves in the ring like Trish did remains to be seen. But I would be satisfied with her just being a valet on the main roster to some heel tag team or singles wrestler that needs it.


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

I don't care how good of a heel she is when she instantly snapped from being a happy, crowd pleasing face, to this bitch character. I don't care ever when that happens anymore. I'm completely sick of this lazy storytelling.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

She is miles behind Sasha in everything.

But being fair most of the divas on the main roster are as well, so in NXT for the amount of heat Alexa draws, she's not doing too bad.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Alexa Bliss got owned by blue pants


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

She plays her character well. I never would have believed it until I saw it.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

mezomi said:


> I don't care how good of a heel she is when she instantly snapped from being a happy, crowd pleasing face, to this bitch character. I don't care ever when that happens anymore. I'm completely sick of this lazy storytelling.


She was completely bland as a face and not getting over, she needed this heel turn. In all fairness, she needed Blake and Murphy as much as they needed her, they're perfect for each other. She can be a bitch and get the heat on all of them, they can handle the wrestling.


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

Fandangohome said:


> mezomi said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care how good of a heel she is when she instantly snapped from being a happy, crowd pleasing face, to this bitch character. I don't care ever when that happens anymore. I'm completely sick of this lazy storytelling.
> ...


I do agree that she is good in her role now, perhaps even better. What I cant stand is this lazy character development that has been plaguing wrestling forever. When a wrestler turns it is stupid for them to instantly adopt a personality that they never had before.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Alexa is the future of the WWE Divas division no doubt.*


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

mezomi said:


> I do agree that she is good in her role now, perhaps even better. What I cant stand is this lazy character development that has been plaguing wrestling forever. When a wrestler turns it is stupid for them to instantly adopt a personality that they never had before.


In all fairness, she was showing subtle heel traits a couple of weeks before she joined The Dubstep Cowboys.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

On an Alexa Bliss related note, I'll just leave this here.


----------



## Se7endeuce (Aug 8, 2013)

Alexa Bliss just seemed so irrelevant as a babyface. At least she suits this role very well.

I like Blake & Murphy as a team, and she definitely adds the personality element that their team's act was missing.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

JBLoser said:


> On an Alexa Bliss related note, I'll just leave this here.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> This is off topic but it's been bothering me.... did Alexa Bliss get ass implants? She went from an ass deficit to a bumper that even us bruthas can appreciate.


She's gained a ton of mass/muscle in her legs. Lucky for her (and us ) she also gained mass in her ass.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

What makes her an even better heel, well to me at least, is the fact that she looks nearly identical to an ex of mine that constantly broke my heart a few years ago.
Can't say that would work for anyone else on here (well then again maybe it would, she did get around quite a bit) but you can't script that kinda shit lol


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

I met and got a photo with Alexa and Gionna outside their hotel in San Jose during WrestleMania week. Both were super nice (and made me look a quite tall 5 foot 10)

I'm loving Alexa with Blake & Murphy. I wasn't really a fan of her previous gimmick but she's been on a roll lately.


----------

